# do cats know when another cat is blind, deaf, etc.?



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yesterday I noticed Celia staring at Margaux after she bumped into something, a "what's wrong with you?" look. I've always wondered if Celia understands that Margaux can't see, or if she just thinks she (Margaux) is stupid, or if she's just mystified when Margaux sniffs around for her food or walks into things.

I'd think that as predators, cats would be aware of others' weaknesses, but I don't know. 

Just curious.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

For sure animals can sense when something is off about another animal, as you said, it's part of the food chain to be able to pick out the weakest ones. I wouldn't go as far as saying she understands the concept behind _what_ is wrong/that blindness exists. That's more of a higher thinking power than I'd give most cats credit for...


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

It is amazing what cats can sense and I really do think they are smarter than people realise. I know if ever I'm in tears and sitting on the bed crying, doesn't happen an awful lot, but if I am I end up with Tosca all over me purring like a nutter.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My Missy is almost blind now but I believe that the others realize this and go out of the their way to not antagonize her. She will hiss when someone gets too close, even Zipper her buddy, or my leg if she thinks it's another cat. I have to talk to her as I approach her. I do think that in a less harmonious setting, another cat would take advantage of her weakened state.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have always wondered that too, how much they pick up on the fact that another cat is deaf or blind. 

TinyPaws - my cats do the same thing, if i'm upset of crying, they are in my face, trying to see what's going on. Taffy gets so perplexed by crying that he tries to gently bite you to get you to stop  And my dog, Greta, if anyone is arguing, she goes into another room and tries to steer clear of the tension. It is so funny how in tune animals are with our emotions.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, we've had this discussion about dogs on the deaf dog yahoo group, and general consensus is that no, they have no idea. In my experience with my current dogs, and my family's dogs (7 dogs, 3 of which are deaf, one doesn't see very well, and one deaf cat) there doesn't seem to be any notice of the "diff-abled" by the "normal" pets. However, I had 2 dogs growing up, and one lost her hearing at 10. the other seemed to know that, and he started barking at the window when someone walked by, or he heard a noise, when he never had before. He also seemed to run interference for the deaf dog at the dog park, when it never happened before. So I'm of the opinion that pets having lived together for a long time will notice when one goes deaf/blind, as there's something different about them, but I don't think that they actually know what's wrong, and I dont think that they know there's anything different when they're introduced to an animal that's already blind/deaf.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

deaf, I have no idea. my other two cats know something is up with diotima, I don't know if they know what it is. they usually don't pick on her (partially because I yell at them if they do but I can't see them every minute of the day) except baci has always done this to her since he was a kitten and she hates it: he licks her butt. I know that's gross and I don't know why he does it but it isn't to be mean.

they will take advantage if i'm not *right there* at feeding time because she eats really slow. they'll just push her over and take her food. just the other day I thought it was safe for me to go pee while they were eating, and I left the door open, well baci went right to her dish and I was like, "HEY I CAN SEE YOU! STOP THAT!!" but I couldn't exactly run out mid-stream and I think he knew it. he ate super fast with one eye on me LOL. then he ran off before I could get out there. so there are no short cuts at meal time unless I keep her with me.

the weird thing is: sometimes she wants to be down on the floor eating with them even though hers doesn't last long.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

So it seems that they know that there's something missing or a sort of "disability" but not necessarily what it is.

My girls have lived together for 11 1/2 years and Margaux's been blind for the past 5 or so. I've seen Celia look a little confused a couple of times before, but the other day, it was like she had an "aha" moment and really understood that something was wrong. Maybe she didn't understand that Margaux was blind specifically, but she seemed to suddenly be aware that Margaux was somehow different from her (Celia, I mean). She doesn't treat her differently, and I guess Margaux can sense her coming, because she doesn't get startled. 

It's funny, Margaux was always the queen and Celia always deferred to her. She used to always push Celia aside if Celia was at the water bowl, or just nose in on Celia's food, and Celia would just let her. When she went blind, they switched roles, not because Celia tried to dominate, but because Margaux seemed to know that she had a weakness and ceded her place. So for a while, Celia was the queen. Margaux would sit back and wait for Celia to finish drinking or eating. While I was glad that Margaux wasn't being a bully, it was really sad to see.  But now Margaux has gotten a lot of her confidence back and is back to her bossy self. While it's annoying, in a way, I'm glad, because Margaux just seems happier being a bully.


----------

